# shock rebuild, overhaul, mantenimiento, aqui en Mexico¡? 5th element...



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

mi viejo pero confiable 5th element acaba de pasar a mejor vida, ..... ya se habia tardado pues la bici es una heckler 2004!

el caso es que ayer estaba haciendo unos "ajustes" y el aceite se derramo por el tornillo del rebound y mi bici automaticamente se transformo en una catapulta...

en este momento no tengo $$$$ para comprar un shock, precisamente por eso pregunto si alguien sabe donde lo podria mandar a que le den mantenimiento, o almenos saber si es posible...

Hay una "conversion" al sistema interno de Avalanche SSD y cuesta 180 dls, no se me hace mucho considerando que ya traeria el mecanismo similar a un avalanche, pero no se si aqui en Mexico exista algun taller que se especialize en suspensiones?

gracias


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo me iria por el AVA o compraría otro shock ya de plano. La transformación que le hace avalanche es buena, pero no deja de ser un 5th element finalmente y los circuitos permanecen constantes por lo que acaba limitando dicha transformación.

CR1 Engineering tambien le da servicio y tuning a los 5th element por cierto.

Yo en lo personal solo se darle servicio a los DHX coil y a los Marzocchi Roco, pero si gustas mandarmelo para jugar un poco probablemente te lo devuelva como nuevo 

Saludos


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

te agradezco Tacu... Si ya se que a fin de cuentas seguiria siendo un 5th...pero mejor... jiji

lo ideal seria comprar uno nuevo, pero lo mas baraton que he encontrado es un Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 por 50 dls mas que la conversion a AVA....

peeerooo... ps no he leido muy buenas cosas del monarch y nunca he visto a alguien que lo traiga... aca casi todos traen fox o DT Swiss

que tan dificil sera darle mantenimiento yo? digo cambiarle los o-rings y eso..

esto es de la pag del Warp, pero ps es del 5th air...
http://www.freewebs.com/warpweb/shocksguts.htm


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No debe de ser difícil. Si eres bueno con sistemas mecánicos no debes de tener ningún problema. Solo investiga que aceite lleva, abrelo con cuidado, remplaza el o-ring defectuoso y purgalo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

El pez con los 5th es que no usaban o-rings de medidas standard, o sease, conseguir los o-rings cuesta un webo.

Por lo demas, debe ser mucho mas facil de chambear en ese que en el de aire.

YO lo mandaria a Avalanche. De hecho, he buscado uno en ebay para mandarlo a Avalanche pero nomas ha habido muy pocos en venta desde que Avalanche comenzo a darles servicio.

El Monarch he leido que tiene problemas con fugas de aire en la valvula de inflado, pero que se soluciona facil (o eso he leido). 

Fuera de eso, la revista Mountain Bike Rider comparo un RP23, un Push RP23, un Monarch 4.2 y un CCDB y aunque prefirieron el RP23 como mejor "all around", el Monarch le gana al RP23 en descensos (la parte importante de la rodada  ), manteniendo el chasis de la bici mas nivelado y mejor controlado sobre obstaculos a alta y baja elocidad. Ah... no fue a puro sentimiento, usaron adquisicion de datos para determinar los resultados.

Yo ya me dije a mi mismo que no vuelvo a comprar nada que no pueda darle mantenimiento en casa, asi que los RP de Fox, el CCDB y los DT los he borrado de la lista. Si le puedes dar servicio en casa, se puede tunear tambien que es mas importante.

Al Monarch se le puede dar servicio en casa.

Otro contendiente en mi lista es el DHX Coil. Los 3.0 los he visto baratones en e-bay. Habia uno por 110 dolares nuevo.

Ahi me avisas si encuentras alguna ganga porque tambien ando buscando y tu Heckler igual usa un 7.875X2 o 2.25 igual que mi cleta.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> El pez con los 5th es que no usaban o-rings de medidas standard, o sease, conseguir los o-rings cuesta un webo.
> 
> Por lo demas, debe ser mucho mas facil de chambear en ese que en el de aire.
> 
> YO lo mandaria a Avalanche. De hecho, he buscado uno en ebay para mandarlo a Avalanche pero nomas ha habido muy pocos en venta desde que Avalanche comenzo a darles servicio.


Pues si consigo un shock de repuesto me pondre a "trabajar" en el 5th, y si de plano no le puedo hacer nada lo armo de nuevo y se lo mando a Avalanche pa que le cambien los "internals" al SSD de ellos...



Warp said:


> El Monarch he leido que tiene problemas con fugas de aire en la valvula de inflado, pero que se soluciona facil (o eso he leido).


Precisamente por esas fugas y problemas con el rebound es por lo que me da "mello" comprar el monarch...



Warp said:


> Fuera de eso, la revista Mountain Bike Rider comparo un RP23, un Push RP23, un Monarch 4.2 y un CCDB y aunque prefirieron el RP23 como mejor "all around", el Monarch le gana al RP23 en descensos (la parte importante de la rodada  ), manteniendo el chasis de la bici mas nivelado y mejor controlado sobre obstaculos a alta y baja elocidad. Ah... no fue a puro sentimiento, usaron adquisicion de datos para determinar los resultados.


Esta si que no me la sabia! digo ahi si que ni como fallarle por que con la computadora ps son datos exactos...



Warp said:


> Yo ya me dije a mi mismo que no vuelvo a comprar nada que no pueda darle mantenimiento en casa, asi que los RP de Fox, el CCDB y los DT los he borrado de la lista. Si le puedes dar servicio en casa, se puede tunear tambien que es mas importante.
> 
> Al Monarch se le puede dar servicio en casa.


ese es el motivo por el que me anime a comprar las 2 suspes RS para las bicis... que la misma marca te pone los videos en youtube para que les des mantenimiento...

Aqui viene la parte interesante...

Le comente a mi supermecanico de confianza y me comenta que el shock ya es muy viejo, que quiza sea meterle mucha lana a algo que ya no vale la pena... el me puede conseguir los DT swiss y forks Magura...

pero para comprar eso tendria que vender mi revelation SL nueva, la zocchi AM1 y pagar la diferencia por la magura thor y aparte comprar el shock... mucha lana....

tons a ver que hago... afortunadamente acababa de terminar de armar mi otra bici,,,,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> Le comente a mi supermecanico de confianza y me comenta que el shock ya es muy viejo, que quiza sea meterle mucha lana a algo que ya no vale la pena... el me puede conseguir los DT swiss y forks Magura...


Lo unico que no son partes de desgaste en un shock son el cuerpo, los ojillos y la flecha.

Todo lo demas (sellos, aceite, etc.) se puede reemplazar y quedan virtualmente como nuevos.

Si se refiere a la tecnologia.... que yo sepa no ha cambiado mucho desde entonces. Hay razones por las cuales un Vanilla RC sigue siendo tan correteado y por la cual los Avalanche son los mismos desde hace años y es que la "nueva tecnologia" no es mejor que lo que ya habia.

Push va al extremo de remover tambien el Boost Valve de los Fox RP23 2010.

Si Avalanche le pone nuevos internos, aun con los detalles que comenta el buen Tacu, va a darle el kilo a un Fox RC4 (tal vez no literalmente, pero es para ilustar el punto).

No voy a hablar de los DT porque no he rodado uno... pero pues eso de que no se pueda desmantelar en casa me da meyo. Mas en Mexico.

Eso si, pide un rebuild completo... todos los sellos, DU bushings, glide rings, etc.

Lo mas importante es un shock tuneado a tu peso, bici y estilo. Mientras mas simple, mejor.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

es lo que le decia, que solo dejan el "cascaron" (body) y le cambian todo por dentro por eso si me convendria hacer el "retro fit" a avalanche...

tambien siguo pensando en el monarch...

y como otra opcion

http://www.thebrokenbike.com tambien puede hacer el rebuild del 5th, pero seria dejarlo como nuevo.. o sea un 5th



Warp said:


> Lo unico que no son partes de desgaste en un shock son el cuerpo, los ojillos y la flecha.
> 
> Todo lo demas (sellos, aceite, etc.) se puede reemplazar y quedan virtualmente como nuevos.
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hablando de shocks y demás, acabo de hacerle servicio completo a mi Marzocchi 66.

Cambio de retenes de aceite y wipers, cambio de aceite, limpieza y lubricada del piston PAR e inspección y limpieza de bujes.

Descubrí que el reten cuadrado del PAR esta gastado y un buje tiene señales de desgaste en la parte superior.... fuera de eso todo perfecto.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hablando de shocks y demás, acabo de hacerle servicio completo a mi Marzocchi 66.
> 
> Cambio de retenes de aceite y wipers, cambio de aceite, limpieza y lubricada del piston PAR e inspección y limpieza de bujes.
> 
> Descubrí que el reten cuadrado del PAR esta gastado y un buje tiene señales de desgaste en la parte superior.... fuera de eso todo perfecto.


Yo por ahi tengo un piston PAR... luego te lo llevo. Te lo catafixio por un adaptador de aire Zoke.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yo por ahi tengo un piston PAR... luego te lo llevo. *Te lo catafixio por un adaptador de aire Zoke.*


jajaja..A buen arbol te arrimas... todos andamos buscando uno .


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Yo por ahi tengo un piston PAR... luego te lo llevo. Te lo catafixio por un adaptador de aire Zoke.


we pero si te regale uno!!!!!!! A mi se me perdio el último que tenía (sospecho fuertemente que me lo perdió 545) pero ya le compre uno a Abel y creo que me va a llegar otro de Chad.

Piston PAR? Para que lo quiero? O acaso es un piston PAR de Doppio?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> jajaja..A buen arbol te arrimas... todos andamos buscando uno .


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo tengo varios , se los regalo , y para que vean que soy cuate se los entrego en El Chico , nada más me acuerdan días antes para que los ponga en el Camel

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

a ver, ustedes que todo lo saben y lo que no lo inventan....


el sabado fui a darle en mi otra "nueva" (nueva para mi, hace mucho que no le daba) bici . una Spez Big Hit con una Marzocchi 888 RV 2007 asi es, ni siquiera me alcanzo para la RCV...

bueno, pero para mi esta bien, estoy viejo y bajo lento, asi que funciona...lo unico que no me gusta es que no tiene ajustes externos mas que el rebound...

no se como decir lo que sigue sin ser victima de albures, pero pues ya ni modo...

El problema con esta suspe es que por mas que le intento, no logro usar las 8 pulgadas de recorrido, ni en los drops a casi plano...

quiero sacarle un poco de aceite para que recorra mas, pero no se cual es el volumen que llevan las botellas y tamopco se cual es el volumen minimo que deben llevar... y pues eso de el "masomeneo" a mi no se me da, me gusta saber que la botella izq lleva "200cc" de aceite nutrioli y la derecha "220cc" de aceite Mazola


O sease... me gusta saber las cantidades... si alguien las sabe o me puede confirmar les agradezco


segun yo la 888 RV debe llevar 240cc de aceite 7.5w en ambas botellas, siendo la izq para la compresion y la derecha para el rebote

correcto?


GRACIAS...


(NOTA. todo lo anterior es dicho bajo la influencia de "no tengo dinero" . Si tuviera dinero ya hubiera comprado una mejor bici, y una mejor suspe, nada de que: 
"bueno, pues esta jalaaaa")


----------

